# Brilliant! - MP from rural area discusses the Union Budget



## gemini90 (Mar 19, 2015)

Really insightful viewpoint by someone who understands the rural india.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2015)

I thought I knew hindi, but that is difficult to understand
but got the gist


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 19, 2015)

superb one.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2015)

for the benefit of those who don't understand hindi, basically he says
the government was not focusing on the farmers for so long
people who were farming on their own land have been turned into laborers in big cities
there are two versions of hindustan, one is bharat and another is India. If someone from bharat ends up seeing India, they will think that they have arrived in heaven
a mother can give birth to a child in 9 months, but the child cannot possibly produce another child after another 9 months 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/uqfzWRf.gif


the government needs 3 terms to uplift the poor and bring about real changes
the most important thing is to destroy the caste divisions to uplift the marginalized and poor
this budget, for the first time, is actually having something for the benefit of the rural population


----------



## $hadow (Mar 19, 2015)

That is well said


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 20, 2015)

Superb speech.


----------

